
Skinner-box rats trained to predict currency market movements - plg
http://boingboing.net/2014/09/28/skinner-box-rats-trained-to-pr.html
======
matheweis
The work was done by an artist, not a data scientist or statistician. They
fail in the boing-boing article to mention that other rats in the study had as
low as 40% accuracy. There is also some weird breeding they tried to do for
generational optimization, but even there the spread was 46.9% - 53.5%

Seems to me the sample size is too small to be meaningful (and the results I
gather is that any given rat was not much better than random chance... am I
missing something?)

[http://www.artmarcovici.com/rat-traders](http://www.artmarcovici.com/rat-
traders)

